
What's your favorite children's book? - sova
Some books that are aimed at kids are actually full of really good information.  Do you have any favorites?  My friend and I are looking for inspiration.
======
gregorymichael
Rosie Revere Engineer. [https://www.amazon.com/Rosie-Revere-Engineer-Andrea-
Beaty/dp...](https://www.amazon.com/Rosie-Revere-Engineer-Andrea-
Beaty/dp/1419708457)

Also, I wrote a 900 word review of Brown Bear, Brown Bear analyzing it's
subverisve warning about today's surveillance state. Pretty proud of that one.

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/0805092447](https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/cr/0805092447)

~~~
ottocoder
Bravo! Easily the best review of a children's book I have read. I would love
to read your review of the subsequent Polar Bear, Polar Bear - are the
children now actors for the state since they are the ones making noises or are
they subversives?

My contribution to the discussion would be The Bear Snores On. Some great
phrases in there that keep it interesting enough that I don't mind reading it
3 times a day, yet fun enough the little guy still enjoys it.

------
PhantomGremlin
They didn't have this book
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_the_Fuck_to_Sleep](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_the_Fuck_to_Sleep)
when my kids were young.

Even better than the book is Samuel L Jackson narrating it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDGKK6y8OtQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDGKK6y8OtQ)

It probably would have been my favorite! Just kidding. Maybe?

~~~
sova
hahah amazing

------
andrewl
This is for older children, twelve and above I'd say, but I think the Alice
books ( _Alice 's Adventures in Wonderland_ and _Through the Looking-Glass,
and What Alice Found There_ ) are great. Then they (and you) can read _The
Annotated Alice_ by Martin Gardner, which opened up entirely new levels of the
stories to me.

For younger children, I'd say _The Wind in the Willows_.

------
fiftyacorn
Thomas the Tank Engine - teaches you to know your place

I think it depends on age - my wife and her friends are teachers, and they
think the most important thing is to learn the structure of language, and
rhyming is an important part of that. They always recommend Julia Donaldsons
books like the Grufalo, and Jack and The Flum Flum Tree for younger ones

------
AnimalMuppet
Inspiration as in for writing one?

If it's a book for _young_ children (the kind that parents are going to read
to them, and therefore have to read _over and over_ ), you need to make it not
a bore for the parents. Maybe the best example I've seen is "The Bravest Ever
Bear".

------
hackney
I read so many books as a child it is impossible to recommend any. I did read
a book recently titled 'Absolute Zero Gravity' (Betsy Devine & Joel Cohen)
Science Jokes, Quotes and Anecdotes. It is informative, historical,
educational, and truly fascinating to read. For a child this can really awaken
their cognitive imagination. Fiction-wise I would leave to the child to decide
as that list is truly endless. The Witcher series by Sapkowski I couldn't
hardly put down (the movie is a complete FAIL). One other I rather liked is
titled 'The Eerie Adventures of the Lycanthrope Robinson Crusoe' by Defoe,
Lovecrart, & Clines.

------
7402
The Phantom Tollbooth by Norton Juster (illustrations by Jules Feiffer)

------
roschdal
Roald Dahm, The Witches

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Witches_(novel)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Witches_\(novel\))

~~~
ChristianGeek
Roald Dahl, as I'm sure you know.

~~~
roschdal
Sorry, this is what I get for typing on my mobile.

------
jacquesm
Grimm brothers

Anything by Verne

Tom Poes (but you'd need to read dutch for that)

Master of the black mill (Krabat) (Harry Potter, but different and much older)

------
ericzawo
Frank Asch's books George's Store, and Milk and Cookies.

Also Robert Munsch's Love You Forever. Warning, make sure tissues are nearby:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z-oBkgJ4Ow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6z-oBkgJ4Ow)

------
mohaps
Oh The Places You'll Go by Dr. Seuss

------
navbaker
The Frog and Toad series had some great life lessons.

------
araamax
Come Over To My House - Dr. Seuss

------
SNACKeR99
Spring Is Here by Taro Gomi

------
panic
_A Wrinkle in Time_ by Madeleine L'Engle

------
vmorgulis
Treasure Island - Stevenson

------
bakztfuture
The Giving Tree

